# Racing clutch as every day drive?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am wondering how many of you are getting stressed , driving with a quad plate, for example, around the town or on Saturday to the shopping mall with your family.
I personally think Racing clutches are overkill for every day use, sweet on the track, stress like hell on daily stop and go. 
A real silly image, showing up in my 120db GTR at the red lights and killing the engine at go . . .:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Quad plate is overkill for me. :nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd prefer a twin for everyday


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

You should have a go in my Supra then hahahahahahah.


Mick


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I feel, that I will go for the boy racer in this thread . . .:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I've got an Excedy twin plate, and it's perfectly fine for every day driving, and I know that it can handle the current power levels I have, along with my driving style. Well impressed with it, actually.

Steve


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

If you launch it off the limiter at every junction/light etc its no problem at all!! 








On a serious note I have an Exedy triple plate and its no pronlem at all, light pedal & doesn't come on strong but will definately hold the power.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> I've got an Excedy twin plate, and it's perfectly fine for every day driving, and I know that it can handle the current power levels I have, along with my driving style. Well impressed with it, actually.
> 
> Steve


Does it make a lot of noise Steve?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I've got an ORC twin plate, I've driven quite a few cars with twin plates and the ORC is the worst, (Os Giken probably the best I've driven), but I have no problem driving it anywhere, shopping centres, holiday traffic, town centres etc, the only thing that worries me is it getting too hot or getting excessively worn when I'm crawling along/stop start in traffic jams. The clutch has never stopped me using the car or made me think twice about using it.

Alex B


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

ive got a twin plate in mine but unfortunately dont know the make... all i can say is once you get used to it its not too bad, just a bit harsh on pedal feel but would not stop you from using it at all. i just love the comments i get about the noise when you dip thge clutch at the lights:chuckle: :chuckle: 

apparently the thrust bearing sounds awfull.........ha ha ha.:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

werent there some good tripple/quad plate clutches out which dont need a lot of foot pressure?

correct me if im wrong though.

but 20kg is overkill imo. i cant imagine that being fun in a daily ride!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

bkvj said:


> werent there some good tripple/quad plate clutches out which dont need a lot of foot pressure?
> 
> correct me if im wrong though.
> 
> but 20kg is overkill imo. i cant imagine that being fun in a daily ride!


think they were carbon clutches?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Does it make a lot of noise Steve?


Nope 

The only complaint I'd have is that it took 3 attempts to get used to it, on the test drive. lol. Apart from the AP brake set-up, it's the best mod on my car, and really enhances driveability.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

you want try a H K S TRIPLE PLATE round town ,now thats an interesting drive ,not for the inexperianced:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

I have an Exedy twin which is not too heavy and quite nice really considering it can take the power (more than i've got as it happens). One thing i've not seen mentioned yet and imo is important is that if the pedal is heavy(ier) than stock you are putting the extra load on the crank thrust bearings, so rather than wear them out i always go to neutral at the lights and re-select to go. I've seen wrecked thrusts and consequently wrecked engines because of the resulting low oil pressure- just some food for thought.

Tony


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

hks triple plate is a bit of a nightmare, even thought i got used to it, still harsh
my os giken triple is just perfect, feels nice, easy to use, handles the drag launches and the pedal aint too heavy


----------



## bww8 (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a HKS twin plate in my Rex which was just plain nasty, not much biting point......it was either in or out. Sold it to a young chap who stalled 4 times when trying to drive it away.

Then had a GTST with one or two mods and a Gmax triple plate clutch. Sounded like someone dragging a piece of metal along the ground everytime you dipped the clutch. Not as bad as the HKS but kept you on your toes at lights.


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

OS Giken, tripple, the tougher of the two, drives like a normal car, the only downside is at idle, it rattles like crazy, people think the cranks dropping out.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

More than happy with the Exedy double carbon. Light and easy to use. No grief at the lights. I have them in three cars (GTR, Soarer, FD3S). A little rattly, but I quite like the sound now! The earlier ones slipped when cold, and needed to be rubbed together like a virgin's thighs, but now Exedy've sorted that, so they grip from the word go. (Wouldn't mind trying some of the others mentioned, though!)


----------



## Ben Linney (Nov 27, 2006)

As Piers says Carbon clutches are great choice for useability





















CARBONETIC CLUTCH SERIES 

Superb heat resistance to withstand extreme racing requirements 

ACROSS successfully raised the C/C melting point by over 1,000 degrees centigrade 

Prevents fusion with surrounding metal parts 

No distortion of the carbon disk 

An unparalleled level of strength and enduring performance through a unique, random weaving methodology 

Large carbon disk diameter of 230mm 

Superior friction characteristics and excellent torque transfer 
Non-slipping even without warm up (within rated horse power,no power shifting) 

Quality engineered and manufactured in Japan 

All parts manufactured and assembled in the strictest quality control environment 

Flexibility to manufacture per customer specifications 

Outstanding controllability in even the thickest of traffic congestions 

Maintains consistent “soft pedal feel” 

Highly controllable in half clutch position 

Smooth operation in traffic or up a slope 

Largest reduction in inertia weight 

Lightweight - less than 25% of a traditional metal clutch 

Prevents power loss and allows for quick gear shifting 

Enhanced synchronization 

Radical cost effectiveness in the long term


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i had a twin plate OS carbon clutch ,nice and light but it would slip when cold,if you got it hot it was fine,but if you were on the motorway just cruseing at say 80mph if you put your foot down as soon as it came on boost it would slip ,trouble is they burn the plates out after a bit so it had to come out ,the car was running about 600bhp so i,m not sure if it was on it,s limit :wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Supra RZ said:


> If you launch it off the limiter at every junction/light etc its no problem at all!!
> On a serious note I have an Exedy triple plate and its no pronlem at all, light pedal & doesn't come on strong but will definately hold the power.


i have that clutch too, and mine is a total nightmare!!! heeaaavvvyy on the foot,really noisy when engaged, and a complete bitch to drive, to the point no one wants to drive my car - - which is no bad thing in general,,, Until you take it to the garage.
how is yours so good, and mine SO bad?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

OSG triple plate is an awesome clutch for the street - assuming you need the holding power.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mine came with an Exedy twin plate that had not been fitted long ,great clutch but it is a bit of Bitch in traffic .I really really dont enjoy it stuck in traffic ,often gets stalled


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

i have an exedy tripple plate on mine and it is a bit of a nightmare around town. you have to rev the car pretty high to get a smouth pull away and it rattels like mad!!! you do get used to it after a while tho:runaway:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Supra RZ said:


> If you launch it off the limiter at every junction/light etc its no problem at all!!



LOL - i know people that actually do that, and thier cars are a POS.
Making all types of noise and not going anywhere.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Triple plate is hard on a dainty foot like mine....can't imagine a racing clutch though.....cramp springs to mind :bawling:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

come to think of it, I've had had it twice now that my quad stopped working (petrol.....yes people laugh!).

both very close to my house, about a mile at max.

as my quad doesnt have a neutral, i have to hold the clutch lever so i can push it.

damn anoying! and its pretty heavy!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

nismoman said:


> you want try a H K S TRIPLE PLATE round town ,now thats an interesting drive ,not for the inexperianced:wavey: NISMOMAN


here!, here!

not my first choice, but didn't have the candy at the time to fit the nismo twin coppermix
Andy did me a favour, with a triple HKS supplied and fitted for only £650  
not bad for a maindealer eh?!
according to Mr Middlehurst, my diff will go before my clutch
dunno if thats a good thing :shy:
just about to fit the nismo slave cylinder, supposed to make a difference
the clutch doesn't feel heavy, just on or off at the mo'
well thats my experience anyhow


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

When your used to cable operated racing clutches like I am any hydraulic one is childs play, so for me, not bothered, just comes with the territory.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've got a twin plate HKS clutch, it's not too bad....bit tedious the time I got stuck in 3 hour traffic jam on the M25 but as above.....comes with the territory, would rather that then have to replace standard clutch more times.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

had HKS Triples I hated them at every dame stop light... when the wore out I was the happiest person on mother earth .. now I am back to Nismo Twins and I love em to death cant part with em good as a daily rattles alittle and great on the track I dont see why you would need anything more for the track.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

quad plate ORC here, bit of a pussy cat


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I've got an ATS twin plate carbon / carbon setup with heavy 1350KG pressure plate.

DCD pushed me towards this when others were saying not so sure..............so glad he did.

Pedal is only slightly heavier than stock and you can hardly notice any rattling noise, smooth, no shuddering, seems to have lasted well so far 50,000k's on an rising............I've previously owned Nismo twin and OS Giken triples and can say this is miles ahead of both in any area.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Right thats it, this has swung it for me. 

This is exactly the post/opinion wanted. 

Straight comparison to the Nismo, and details on the pedal feel, noise, and general clutch. And very good mileage use so far...!

Thanks Canman


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

OS Giken triple plate with a slightly larger slave cylinder - it's lighter than the standard clutch - easy to use round town and does 7000 RPM drop clutch starts without drama


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

You can't go really wrong with any of the clutches mentioned, Nismo and OS Giken are great products, but I love my ATS.........you'll be happy regardless of what you choose.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

nismo twin-plate coppermix :thumbsup: 

the noise  i dont hear it enny more


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

BBD said:


> had HKS Triples I hated them at every dame stop light... when the wore out I was the happiest person on mother earth ...


Oh dear, i just bought one of these


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

This has happend recently first with the nismo bearings

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68619-nismo-clutch-bearings-problem.html

Some pics
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68833-nismo-vs-hks-vs-os-clutch-bearings.html


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

whats the difference between twin and quad?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kraqcommando said:


> whats the difference between twin and quad?


twin will be more driveable (daily) but can hold less power, and quad is the opposite


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

kraqcommando said:


> whats the difference between twin and quad?


heres my quad plate orc


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

skylinelee said:


> heres my quad plate orc


how does that go with the RB30 mate? is it quite easy to push in or are you fighting it like in a lamborghini (diablo and countach specifically)?

just trying to find out how usable it is for daily driving


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

orc Push type ,,, stronger in everyway to pull type even on the pedal feel


----------



## KING2163 (May 21, 2007)

tony is right it can take power more than i'have got as it happens and its paddel is also very smooth.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

i have the os giken triple and it's a fantastic piece of kit. only downsides are that the pedal is very heavy so i dread being stuck in traffic, and the thing rattles like hell when you press the pedal before changing into 1st.


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh ****...
Ive just got rid of my nismo multi plate clutch and replaced it with hKS triple plate!!!
Oh dear, I can see it now...
After a long drive, my left calf is gonna be hench, like swarzennegger!!!!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

If my experiences of an HKS triple are anything to go by it wasn't so much effort required to push the pedal in, it was the whole on/off feeling... try doing hill starts with a clutch which has about 1/2 inch foot travel between nothing and fully off.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

We use the AST triple carbon everyday no problems at all!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Hugh Keir said:


> OS Giken triple plate with a slightly larger slave cylinder - it's lighter than the standard clutch - easy to use round town and does 7000 RPM drop clutch starts without drama


what's wrong with mine then?

it's fine when you're up and running, pedal pressure required isn't excessive, but it releases like it's trying to take you leg off and is just plain horrible around town/in traffic. i cannot pull away briskly and smoothly from the lights without fear of stalling......help?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

it doesn't stop me using it though...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine can be a pain in the ass when you stop on a hill(which I seemed to do be doing all the time now I have the clutch) Sometimes makes rattles but does take abuse well. 

Exedy twin plate paddle version


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

gavman said:


> what's wrong with mine then?
> 
> it's fine when you're up and running, pedal pressure required isn't excessive, but it releases like it's trying to take you leg off and is just plain horrible around town/in traffic. i cannot pull away briskly and smoothly from the lights without fear of stalling......help?


From memory, the thrust bearing sleeve needs to be the right length to make the clutch release smoothly.

Did you check whether this was done on assembly?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

got os giken twin plate...when i first drove the car i stalled it twice, before this i was driving a scooby with a lightened flywheel and organic clutch....boy was it the best clutch ever! was so light it felt lighter then clutching in the micra!yep the os giken is quite heavy but just about bearable in traffic! im used to it now...it aint that bad tbh, makes a hell of a lot of noise though when its pressed...thought it was gonna come out of the box!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a tripple plate OS Giken and its by far the best clutch i have used.


Regards

Gez


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i've fitted the nismo slave cylinder and braided steel hose, and the transformation is unbelievable

i strongly recommend anyone struggling with a mousetrap sorry sharp releasing clutch, to do the same

my heartfelt thanks to those who suggested it

love gav


----------



## Mr.Mw (Feb 18, 2007)

Have Exedy twin plate.

No problem with bite now am used to it (so long as I don't forget am not in the 'shopping' Almera!).

Needs a lot of pedal pressure though so wouldn't fancy being in stop/start traffic for long.... Luckily I don't use it for that sort of trip!  

If it becomes a problem will look at changing slave cylinder etc as suggested. Thanks all.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't go wrong with OS Giken clutches.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

going back to my post about my os giken triple, when i had the car in at abbey two different people drove the car and both remarked how driveable it was.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah. I have a OS Giken STR twin. So simple to drive. Girlfriend can drive it with ease LOL!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

was going to start a new thread on this but will just go on the end of this.

i originally had a nismo twin lined up but since im on a bit of a budget, a HKS GD twin Pro has come into my view. the HKS unit i can get for about 2/3 of the retail price, so is swinging in my favour.

so can anyone give me some info comparing these two. for me to go nismo, the HKS would have to be absolutely horrid. i know how great the nismo twin is for a stage 1 gtr. but very little info about the HKS GD twin.

help greatly appreciated.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

os-giken 6-speed sequential gearbox with flatshift system quad-plate

no comment yet, car will ready next week :smokin:

the nismo was verry good ,das not fit the os-gearbox


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a Nismo twin-plate. Apart from the fact that it's much like a switch when pulling away, once you get used to it, it's quite agreeable, smooth and quiet.


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

uke: My worst experience was being stuck in traffic on a steep hill. I was panic-ing at the bottom of the hill when I saw the line of cars. 

Luckily I got away without stalling. Made a lot of noise on the way up though :chuckle:


----------



## crazyman1979 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey,
this is the best thread on here for a while.
I thought it was only me that struggled with my clutch, i believe i have a twin plate nismo, some days i think i got the hang of it then other days its a nightmare.

Im okay pulling away from a standstill (muchos revs), its the 2-3mph rolling to a stop and dipping before stalling then traffic starts again that always gets me, it starts to shudder really bad, feels like its going to rip itself to peices, of course i dip the clutch and try again at higher revs, sometimes i have to re-engage the clutch at 4-5k to get it in smooth, other times it doesnt grumble at all.

And hill starts, jeez i just get scared when i see a load of stopped cars on a hill, doesnt stop me driving it though  

Surley this shuddering will break something soon, any way to stop it?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

gavman said:


> i've fitted the nismo slave cylinder and braided steel hose, and the transformation is unbelievable
> 
> i strongly recommend anyone struggling with a mousetrap sorry sharp releasing clutch, to do the same
> 
> ...


hopefully this will help you ?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

My ATS twin carbon clutch is awesome, very consistent.......... don't have a Nismo master cylinder and with the heavy pressure plate I have, it is rated for 900HP so no complaints there (currently 600HP with no issues)

Sounds like those with the Nismo clutches can help the issues with Gav's suggestion...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

you want try a H K S TRIPLE PLATE round town ,now thats an interesting drive ,not for the inexperianced. YUP, I concur !!!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nah, quad plate OSG with stock slave is a proper man's clutch! :chuckle:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

when i got my car it came with nismo twins as the clucth finished i couldnt get the replacements so i bought a new set of hks gd max. nismo is really nice to drive and hks sucks.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

It's been said but the best addition is the nismo slave cylinder .. I had an OS-Giken twin - T21B if I remember rightly and that was a heavy weight bugger, now got a nismo super coppermix twin and the nismo slave .. and to be honest i'm struggling because it's so light - my brain can't accept that I don't need to force the pedal through the floor anymore ... the clutch is lighter now than in my Mr2 roadster .. and that's saying something.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

canman said:


> Sounds like those with the Nismo clutches can help the issues with Gav's suggestion...


 just for the record, i've an OS Gikken triple plate and the nismo slave cylinder :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

murano3 said:


> It's been said but the best addition is the nismo slave cylinder .. I had an OS-Giken twin - T21B if I remember rightly and that was a heavy weight bugger, now got a nismo super coppermix twin and the nismo slave .. and to be honest i'm struggling because it's so light - my brain can't accept that I don't need to force the pedal through the floor anymore ... the clutch is lighter now than in my Mr2 roadster .. and that's saying something.


ya i used to have the same problem adapting to it as. it will take some time before u get use to it .hks gd max pro is super light as well


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NISMO Super Copper Mix Twin works great for me, streetability plus can hold the power when needed


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Steve said:


> you want try a H K S TRIPLE PLATE round town ,now thats an interesting drive ,not for the inexperianced. YUP, I concur !!!!




I put up with one of these for 3 years!
You would get 2-3 pull away’s from a standstill, then it would start grabbing so would have to pull over let everything cool down and traffic to clear!:chairshot
Hill-starts were interesting to say the least.:nervous:
You had to change your driving style, leaving big gaps so you didn't have to stop and I also found praying a lot when approaching traffic lights often a rewarding addition to my driving technique...."Please be green, please be green..."

After my box gave up at Donny this year I took the opportunity to swap it for an OSG triple plate.
So much better. Can drive it like a normal car. Only bad point is in lots of heavy stop start traffic after a while it does get grabby like the HKS but it takes a lot longer.

Big thumbs up for OSG triple plates.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Done about 16000 miles on my HKS triple, replaced the plates earlier this year and also had to replace the release bearing after it fell out. I'm used to it I guess and often drive into London, would take it anywhere but it still annoys me sometimes. 

Slipping it within that 3mm of on-off pedal movement for quick'ish starts without wheelspin or bogging is the hard bit. Pulling away at tickover or launching at 8k is no problem at all, it's everything in between that's hard. 

Fine for gearchanges once your rolling though..


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Totally agree with the above.

My HKS triple makes the weirdest of noises and jerks the car like you wouldn't believe when it judders, its def a gearbox killer lol


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Jim Berry clutch from Australia.... I think it´s amazing for street, track and drag race. 
0-60 1.46sec full trim + slicks 1/4 mile 10.43sec and very easy on pedal.
:thumbsup:


----------

